# 1/16 oz and 1/8 oz spinnerbaits



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

After about mid-May these are what I like to use for slab crappie. This is a pattern for quality fish not quantity. One drawback is the " green carp " love them too. Usually crappie caught on these mini-spinbaits tend to run on the slabber proportions. Not a good early season bait for crappie. But from post spawn to about ice up it do produce some big crappie. Have caught other species but mostly crappie and bass. 

They absolutely butcher big pond crappie for some reason.


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice looking spinnerbaits. I bet the crappie love them.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

awesome looking spinners,I like the hot pink ones especially,bet the crappies would tear em up!


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

I bet that 1/16 ounc tairs them up in the yellow an red specks. nice looking baits.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Those all look like they would work very well. You've made a great selection of colors.


----------

